# puppy screams like it is dying



## kgkleader (Jan 17, 2010)

i cant do anything with this puppy. it whines across the house. when i try to get onto it for anything or pick it up or anything it starts SQUALING like im gonna kill it or its gonna die. i cant figure it out. its gonna end up getting me in trouble. he will whine all through the night. it doesnt bother me cuz i can ignore it. its going to get me into trouble with noise complaints though. ive had the dog for 24 hours and it is only 9 weeks. how do i break this squalling... i cant even dicipline this dog. i cant even point at him and sy bad dog without the squalling....

The only thing i can think of is he thinks mom is still around and hes crying for her. but i dunno. its LOUD. its not whimpering or the whining. its sounds i wouldnt think could come out of a 9 week old puppy. thats for sure....i can hear it from the parking lot and my apartment is on the 3rd floor.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Why are you telling a 9 week old puppy that it's a bad dog? Have a little compassion for the poor pup who has just been torn away from everything it's ever known in life. Where is the crate? If you aren't already doing so, try keeping it next to your bed at night and putting a hand in there so your pup doesn't feel so alone.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

He is just getting used to not having momma around and his brothers/sisters. You just have to show him you're momma now


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Even before crating this poor dog and raising its anxiety even more have you had it to a vet to find out if he was broken at all? A dog that cries that much has to have more than just an emotional issue going on here. Even the most sensitive pup will be comforted by their person IF they are taking the time to be loving with it and not just constantly yelling at it to shut up. 

First clear all medical reasons why this pup might be crying, then you can decide that it is a behavioral problem. BTW WHY on gods green earth do you have ANOTHER puppy when you just got rid of Toby because you were deplying?


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Shrink, good thing that to my pup im her momma cause since the first day she was born I've taken care of her. She used to scream like described here ^^^ at 1-10 days old when she was hungry


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Noobcakes said:


> Shrink, good thing that to my pup im her momma cause since the first day she was born I've taken care of her. She used to scream like described here ^^^ at 1-10 days old when she was hungry


Well THIS pup is much past 1-10 days old and hardly likely it's crying like this because it's hungry. It's in *distress*, either mentally or physically is the only reason a pup of this age would have these kinds of melt downs. It HAS to be cleared medically first.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

True. But, it might be more psychological than physical if he's saying that even pointing to it makes him cry. MAYBE is there a possibility this pup was abused when it was with it's mom?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Either way no one will know for sure until the dog has a complete medical work up. If the pup was abused even more reason to look at potential medical reasons why this is happening. It could have a broken leg or rib or other serious injury. He needs to be seen by a vet and rule out all medical first. You ALWAYS have to rule out any potential medical reason for a behavioral problem before just assuming it's solely behavioral, and with a dog THIS young there are a million and 1 reasons medically why it could be in pain and constantly crying.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

True true. I agree with you Shrink.


----------



## kgkleader (Jan 17, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Either way no one will know for sure until the dog has a complete medical work up. If the pup was abused even more reason to look at potential medical reasons why this is happening. It could have a broken leg or rib or other serious injury. He needs to be seen by a vet and rule out all medical first. You ALWAYS have to rule out any potential medical reason for a behavioral problem before just assuming it's solely behavioral, and with a dog THIS young there are a million and 1 reasons medically why it could be in pain and constantly crying.


u see my post? ive had the dog 24 hours. hes not hurt or anything. hes chewing on a toy rightt his second. but the second i start walking through the house he will start whining. i refuse to let bad behavior slide especially at this point in his life. please get to know my situation a bit better before u start spouting. did u know i got refused deployment 4 days after getting rid of toby? thanks....i tried calling the owners back to get him back. i was willing to pay $200 if i had to. but guess what. phone number doesnt exist. i dont have to explain my situation to you at all. thanks.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Kgk, like I said in an older post, this is most likely just a puppy issue. It is feeling SA and have you any information on how he was treated as a pup? Could he have gotten abused?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

kgkleader said:


> u see my post? ive had the dog 24 hours. hes not hurt or anything. hes chewing on a toy rightt his second. but the second i start walking through the house he will start whining. i refuse to let bad behavior slide especially at this point in his life. please get to know my situation a bit better before u start spouting. did u know i got refused deployment 4 days after getting rid of toby? thanks....i tried calling the owners back to get him back. i was willing to pay $200 if i had to. but guess what. phone number doesnt exist. i dont have to explain my situation to you at all. thanks.


Well that all sucks, and you really didn't have to explain it to me. I just was a bit disappointed to see that you would bring another dog into your life if you were still active with the military. THis is a pup, whining behavior isn't BAD behavior, it's puppy behavior. Laying there chewing a bone doesn't mean he can't be in pain. If he whines when you get up, is it because he has to get up to follow you and his joints might be sore or does he have pano? All these things need to be cleared by a vet first then you can say it's because of sa or just being an over emotional pup. My dog Luna was like this, and I thought too that she was just being overly sensitive beign a pound rescue at a young age out of west Va. but it turned out to be her hips. She has very lax hip sockets.

So see how with out clearing all medical possibilities, you could be correctig the dog for letting you know he's hurting.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> =kgkleader;858690]u see my post? ive had the dog 24 hours. hes not hurt or anything. hes chewing on a toy rightt his second. but the second i start walking through the house he will start whining. i refuse to let bad behavior slide especially at this point in his life.



Bad behavior? Good Grief. This is a 9 week old puppy who's only been with you for 24 hours! Whining and crying means he needs something, or that something is wrong. You're a stranger, he's in a new environment, and feels insecure and probably scared being away from his mom and littermates. Your behavior - yelling at him - is teaching him that you're SCARY. Heaven only knows what your body language is telling this poor puppy. Your job is to make that puppy feel safe and secure, not intimidate and yell at him! What's wrong with you, anyway!


----------



## kgkleader (Jan 17, 2010)

poodleholic said:


> Bad behavior? Good Grief. This is a 9 week old puppy who's only been with you for 24 hours! Whining and crying means he needs something, or that something is wrong. You're a stranger, he's in a new environment, and feels insecure and probably scared being away from his mom and littermates. Your behavior - yelling at him - is teaching him that you're SCARY. Heaven only knows what your body language is telling this poor puppy. Your job is to make that puppy feel safe and secure, not intimidate and yell at him! What's wrong with you, anyway!


because i am getting onto him u are automatically assuming i yell at him? you are wrong. its just the standard no bad dog point finger at his mess on the floor and at him. please as ive said before get to know the situation before you assume to much.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

If you want people to know and be aware of the whole situation then why don't you post the whole situation insted of correcting people for commenting on the info given.


----------

